# Tournaments



## Duckslayer100

Anyone know of any bowfishing tournaments in North Dakota? I know Minnesota has a few going on this year and I'm pretty sure South Dakota has one or two. I think it'd be great to get a tournie going.

What you all think? Let's get some discussion here. :beer:


----------



## jkern

2 in Nebraska next weekend. Saturday shoot is on the Mo river, www.carpbusters.org Sunday shoot on Desoto Bend www.carp-o-rama.com .

I think it will be a heck of a turnout this year. :beer:


----------



## boondocks

I'd enter a bowfishing tourney!!!


----------



## strand

Trenton Lake west of Williston June 17th. Contact the Missouri Basin Bowmen


----------



## Duckslayer100

You wanna give a little more info? Like, how to contact these people? Thanks.


----------



## strand

google search the Missouri Basin Bowmen and find the contact info on their site. I'm not sure who the contact is for the tourney.


----------



## Duckslayer100

http://www.missouribasinbowmen.com/ Alright alright, geesh...I'll do the dirty work. Just messin. Its my pleasure. There's the link to their main page. Just click on the 2006 Carp Shoot link and you'll get jumped to a PDF about the shoot.

Basic info:

What: Missouri Basin Bowmen Annual Carp Shoot

Where: Trenton Lake, the Missouri River and its tributaries. At the boat ramp next to the Lewis and Clark Bridge.

When: Saturday, June 17. Registration 7 to 7:30 a.m. Shotgun start at 8 a.m. Weigh-in at 5 p.m.

Contact info: Jim or Connie Hval 774-8094

Alright people. No excuses now. Let's get some people at this tournament!!! Get some stuff rollin in this state. Heck...maybe this will lead to tournies all over the place!

Good luck and let us know what's goin on, who's going, how it goes, etc.! :beer:


----------



## boondocks

Duckslayer, Did you ever attend this tournament? If so how did it go, how many teams, the weights and whatever else? If they had some within a hundred miles from Bismarck I'd attend.


----------



## Duckslayer100

Never made it out there. Wish I could have. I'm still fairly new at this North Dakota bowfishing thing so I wasn't really sure either way. And besides...I don't have a boat..


----------



## Fox Island Sportsman

There's a pretty good size tournement at Lake Audabon every summer. I'm not sure of the details, but I believe it was in June last year.
I believe a club out of Minot puts it on.


----------



## Duckslayer100

Hey Fox, if you can dig up any info on the tournie, be sure to post up. I tried a google search but couldn't find anything.

Let us know! :beer:


----------

